# Why labradoodles?



## Emsicle (Jun 14, 2010)

I know exactly what you mean. If I get asked one more time if Lula is a labradoodle I think I'll scream. Then when I say no, they ask what is she crossed with, I say she's a standard poodle and they look at me as if I'm weird!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I get the same thig with Poppy! A sort of double take, and then "Is she a .... poodle?" in the sort of tone that wonders whether it is an insult or not. People who know poodles, on the other hand, are delighted to meet a "proper" poodle. One does wonder just what sort of poodles are being bred into the mixes - and what people are thinking of who will pay more for a "rare" cross breed than a pure bred pup! Perhaps we need a full blown PR programme to rehabilitate the poodle image!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i have never understood the mixing breeds purposely. 

i used to get that too with poof before i got her un poofed & put into a more traditional poodle 'do.

now people go "OH a BIG POODLE!" 

i want to come up with a retort about labradoodles. i don't approve of this at all. i don't like the yorkiepoos, maltipoos, cockapoos, etc.

my groomer raises standards and had her vet ask if she'd breed one of her bitches to his golden. she said it went against her belief and also, he'd get one and then she'd be left with the others and what would she do with them?!

i posted a while back about this couple walking this pretty silly looking dog. looked like a mix between a small irish wolfhound or some type of airedale?

it was a "labradoodle"... a mutty one too. shedding one at that. had poodle nose, lab eyes, slender body, wiry coat? 

one day i'll sneak a take a pic of it at market w/ my cell phone and post it here.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

I totally agree, try walking with a corded poodle. She has been called an Afghan, Komondor (I can understand because of the cords), Angora goat, alpaca all kinds of doodles, and my personal fave an Emu. 

Doodles have been around for ever, I remember back in the 80's that the big thing was Cocka-poos. Personally I cringe when people proudly tell me that their dog's dad is just like my poodles and that they bought their pup for $ 1500. I have seen doodles with poodle hair, that of course they had to shave, as they did not brush it. Doodles with hair that is blotchy with some poodle hair and then the hair of the cross. When I meet these people and dogs I have to be careful and not try to chastise these people for supporting puppy mills *sigh* Even as a child, I felt bad for the "puppies in the window" and when I was offered one, I insisted that we get one at the pound.
Sadly, "designer doodles" are here to stay, poodles have been crossed with pretty much every breed, and here in the US, the worst offenders are the Amish.

I was horrified when Obama said he was thinking of a Labdradoodle, was happy he got a Porti (but feel bad for Porti breeders), and then the royal family in Norway got 2 Labradoodles. It really offends me when high profile people (whom should know better, whom have the access to information to know better) do not do the research and get either a puppy from a store or a designer breed.

Sorry, will get off my soap box, it is just that this is a topic that gets me going. 

The poodle is the most amazing breed, it is not for everyone, you have to be commited to grooming. You have to brush them, and either clip them yourselves or be able to spend the money on a groomer. I think doodle people don't realize that with the hybrid, you most likely still will have to groom. Doodle people want the soft cottony hair which we as poodle people realize is the worst kind of hair, it mats so fast. Poodle people we want more dense hair, which is more wirey, and that is the hair that does not mat so fast, it is still nice and soft.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The UK Labradoodle Trust very strongly advises people with allergies NOT to get a labradoodle, but to visit people with adult, genuinely non-shedding breeds before choosing a breed - Labradoodle Trust l Allergy Information

They also recognise the dangers of indescriminate breeding. Trouble is, most labradoodles come from BYBs at best - puppy farms at worst. I knew one poor woman who was sold two brothers from the same litter. 12 months on one has been rehomed, and the other is really far too big and bouncy for her to cope with, along with small children and a job. She has done everything right - socialisation, training classes, exercise - but was badly advised by a breeder who exploited her lack of knowledge.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

faerie said:


> my groomer raises standards and had her vet ask if she'd breed one of her bitches to his golden. she said it went against her belief and also, he'd get one and then she'd be left with the others and what would she do with them?!
> 
> it was a "labradoodle"... a mutty one too. shedding one at that. had poodle nose, lab eyes, slender body, wiry coat?


First of all - shame on that vet, shame !!

Doodles shed, they have hybrid hair.. you never know what kind of hair you will get will a doodle, it can be more poodle, or it can be more lab or it can be a blend or it can be a patchy blend. 
If you go past F1 into F2, you tend to get less healthy dogs too, so therefore doodles will always just be a hybrid mutt that you don't know what the outcome will be


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I jump for joy inside every time I overhear someone remark, "Aw, look at that little poodle" when they see Teddy. 

Scruffy poodles can separate the real Poodle People from the wannabes.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

SnorPuddel said:


> I totally agree, try walking with a corded poodle. She has been called an Afghan, Komondor (I can understand because of the cords), Angora goat, alpaca all kinds of doodles, and my personal fave an Emu.


that made me laugh out loud!

my sister's spoo puppy is very long haired, straight puppy coat and she has only done face, feet and tail. she's called an afghan before.
i had someone ask me a long time ago if my pup was a portuguese water dog because she has a white spot on her chin.


but emu. omg, that's too much! thanks for making my morning!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## twenjen70 (Jun 9, 2010)

OMG! that picture made me jump!! startling! lol!!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Marian said:


>


Ha hahahahahaaaaaa!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Hilarious !!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

There was a lady who had what looked like a mini parti, so I asked if it was a poodle. Turned out, it was some kind of a poodle mix. Then she asked if Millie was a labradoodle. I said, " No, she's a _poodle_ I don't do labradoodles...".


ugh.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I've been asked the dreaded "doodle" question many times when walking Beau. I could sort of understand if he wasn't groomed, but I mean, just look at him! He's pretty iconic in his miami, don't you think?


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

Marian said:


>


An emu-poo? Oh, no, it's a emudoodle!
(Why not, everything else has been crossed with a poodle!):wacko:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

That emu is scary!

I did hear of the owner of a very nice Newfie who entered him in a companion show as a youngster, for the experience. One of the (non-show dog experienced!) judges gave her a prize for his wonderful character and obvious good health, but then took her aside and told her that poodles really needed to be clipped if they were to be shown ...


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

When Troy was in his show puppy trim I used to get people asking me what mix he was. Now that he's in a Historically Correct Continental there is no doubt in people's minds that he's PURE, unadulterated poodle! The trim gets various reactions. Some are very intrigued by it, others are obviously disgusted by it (how could anyone put such a 'frou-frou' trim on their poor dog!!!). But I never get anyone asking me what kind of doodle he is anymore!!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

SnorPuddel said:


> I totally agree, try walking with a corded poodle. She has been called an Afghan, Komondor (I can understand because of the cords), Angora goat, alpaca all kinds of doodles, and my personal fave an Emu.


SnorPuddel, you TOTALLY win. Thank you, I will remember that the next (and the next and the next ...) time someone asks me what cross mine is ...


----------



## cdensmore (Jul 13, 2010)

I got asked this weekend if my girl was a water spaniel (she had just had a bath and was riding in the front seat). I sweetly smiled and said, no she is a Standard Poodle. The lady acted shocked. Oh well. Better than the labradoodle question.

I also met a lovely woman last night who has a Shi-poo (?). I asked what the shi part was, cause I don't keep up with all that designer dog nonsense. She says she really loves her dogs poodle aspects, his muzzle and temperament. I asked why she didn't get a poodle and she really didn't have an answer. Their family wants another dog, and I gave the sell about how wonderful my girl is, that poodles are retrievers, water dogs, all that. She acted shocked and had no idea. Our boys go to school together and I'm going to let her meet Nora. Once she does I feel certain the poodle magic will work and there will be another convert!!


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I expect when I put mine in agility and obedience classes, I will get the same question. I think I might say - she is a registered purebred miniature poodle whose parents have been tested for various genetic conditions ---- you know - one of those CHEAP dogs, as opposed to an expensive cross breed!!!!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

Vibrant said:


> When Troy was in his show puppy trim I used to get people asking me what mix he was. Now that he's in a Historically Correct Continental there is no doubt in people's minds that he's PURE, unadulterated poodle! The trim gets various reactions. Some are very intrigued by it, others are obviously disgusted by it (how could anyone put such a 'frou-frou' trim on their poor dog!!!). But I never get anyone asking me what kind of doodle he is anymore!!


i don't get asked any more since i did the same thing even though she has a very short jacket. but then my son says she looks like









because i won't trim her topknot!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

My husband and I went to check out our local self dog wash and the owner looked at my mini and (talking to the dog) said "Oh, you're so cute, you look like you must be mixed with something." I told him he was a purebred poodle and they guy just looked at me blankly. Hello! He owns a grooming business. And Jager looks very poodly to me. 

To the OP's original question, I think people want goldendoodle and labradoodles to be different and cool. I really do. The arguements for owning the cross just don't stand up. They say they want a nonshedding, intelligent, friendly, trainable dog. Well, Goldens are all that other than non shedding and Poodles are all that. Doodles rarely get all those qualities and are lucky to get one or two. 

I would be curious how many people buy a doodle for the reasons mentioned above, then when the dog dies, end up buying another doodle... I bet a lot of people don't buy another when they realize they didn't get the nonshedding dog they wanted.

If you really want a nonshedding dog that's smart and friendly and willing to please, just get a poodle.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Someone in my neighborhood owns what must be either a goldendoodle or yellow labradoodle..and it is SO UGLY! It has that weird wirey hair...It almost looks like a yellow lab that is balding in some areas and has wirey hair on others. Heinous. 

"A labradoodle is nothing more than an expensive mongrel." (PCA & Lab. Retreiver website)

Before I got Millie, my boyfriend told his family I was getting a Standard Poodle (bc I have allergies AND bc I love the breed) and they asked him why I wasn't going to just get an Australian Labradoodle...

Some people just don't get it hwell:


----------



## Rosary94 (May 17, 2010)

So I was definitely about to put a thread asking for some of you to help me figure out what Ted's true breed is. He is a poodle, but he's obviously mixed with something: another breed with straighter hair. I saw a picture of a mini Labradoodle, and saw that the picture looks exactly like Ted, from wavey/curly hair to its cream/apricot coloring. Thank God, I didn't post it. 

I'm scared I'll get shot here, but please be gentle with me, lol. I got my little oompa-loompa from a rescue so they're not even sure what his full breed makeup was.

But just asking: Why is there such a tension with Labradoodles?


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

It's nothing against the dogs themselves... we love all dogs and three cheers to you for rescuing a dog, be it a purebred poodle or poodle mix.

The problem I have is with the disreputable breeders who are crossing these dogs (often without any health testing on the breeding animals) and then misrepresenting the puppies to unsuspecting buyers (i.e., guaranteed nonshedding, when that's often not the case) and taking a huge amount of money for what is essentially a mutt you can find anywhere (and adopt from a shelter for next to nothing).


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am sure no one would dream of showing you anything other than honour and respect for giving Ted a good home, Rosary - he looks like an absolute poppet! The concern about labradoodles is that they are being bred willy-nilly, without proper health or temperament testing, to meet hyped up demand - and that much of this demand is based upon the fallacies that labradoodles don't shed, making them suitable for allergy sufferers; that they combine the best of the two parent breeds; and that, as a cross, they have "hybrid vigour". These things may be true of a small number of labradoodles, but certainly are not true of the vast majority, many of whom are now finding themselves in shelters when their owners discover that, unlike the puppy coat, their adult coat does shed, and does exacerbate allergies.

Add to that the not unnatural annoyance of poodle-lovers that this intelligent, capable, wonderful breed is portrayed as somehow not a "proper" dog, and needing to be "improved" by crossing with other, less intelligent breeds, and you begin to understand the passion this topic can arouse! Not the dog's fault - yet again the fault of human greed...


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

what they said. you have a rescue! that's so very admirable. i have a cairn terrier who is a rescue also. he came from a puppy mill ,, he's such a love and i wouldn't trade him for 3 plums and a bag of nickels.

however, the thing is, the designer dogs (mutts with hefty price tags) are being bred without a care and then you end up with lots of dogs of questionable background and health.

this isn't helping folks who are trying to better a breed. a puppy mill/byb or whomever is breeding these mix breeds are the reason there are pups like yours in rescues.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

There's so much tension here because the breeders tend to be greedy liars that are in the dog commodity business. And we really love our dogs as family members and don't believe that dogs should be a profit-making venture for anyone.

I have known some very lovely labradoodles and there are many owners who not only love their mutts but have paid big bucks for another. They are neither the perfect dog that their press say they are nor are they the horrible monsters that some here describe. They just aren't consistent in their reproduction...you get the good, the bad, and the mediocre. 

Doodles can be found any day of the week at almost every shelter in America. Real poodles actually are a little more rare. So doodle owners appear to me to be really stupid to pay thousands for what can be easily had for the price of a shelter rescue. For those who did get their beloved Labradoodle from a shelter/rescue, I'll bet it's adorable and about the best dog you know!


----------



## Rosary94 (May 17, 2010)

Degrading the quality of two awesome breeds by breeding unhealthy dogs-I totally get. It's sad to see what people will do make some fast money. Like my dad always tells me: Dogs are a big business here in this country.

But some of the posts sounded like just the plain idea of crossing-breeding poodles was "atrocious". How that transcends to our human, everyday lives is another story, another topic, for another time. I agree, it's at the fault of the breeder/owner who doesn't look into research before buying these hybrid dogs to look for risks, but some posts, I felt, were just ripping the dog themselves to shreds. Had me feeling me bad for these Labradoodles. =(

Hate the breeder/owner, not the doggie.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Absolutely agree, Puppylove - all the doodles I have known have been lovely, goofy, friendly dogs (rather like super-hairy labradors, in fact!) One of the prettiest dogs I ever saw was a Jack Russell/Miniature Poodle cross. My concern is that these dogs are being represented as something they are not - which can lead to heart break for dogs and owners when the mismatch - or health issues - are discovered later on.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Rosary94 said:


> some posts, I felt, were just ripping the dog themselves to shreds. Had me feeling me bad for these Labradoodles. =(
> 
> Hate the breeder/owner, not the doggie.



I feel bad for a lot of these dogs. 

These breeders are randomly throwing two "purebred" dogs together usually without regard to their structure, temperament or health. The resulting puppies often have structural, temperamental or health problems that lead them to be given up. 

I saw a labradoodle the other day that was so high in the rear in comparison to his front that he had difficulty walking. That is sad to me.

The same thing is happening with lots of "designer" breeds. Ever see how many puggles and doodles there are in shelters? It's so terribly sad.... and so terribly unnecessary.

Edited to add: This is not to say that some designer dogs aren't sure and sweet and healthy... a man walks his "shih poo" in the park near my house and she is adorable! And sweet... however, I really think this is the minority of cases. I also met a couple at the same park with a 7-month-old cockapoo bought at a pet store as nonshedding (and paid thousands of dollars). Now, he's shedding, causing problems for their allergic daughter, and he has behavioral issues, such that his trainer said he can't be allowed to play freely with other dogs until they get his issues under control. He's also very, very hyper. I feel sorry for both the dog, who obviously has some issues, as well as the owners who were duped into thinking this dog fit their needs. They love the dog, of course, and YES they are at fault for not educating themselves about pet store dogs and designer dogs. It all just makes me sad...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Shih poo - ah, so that is the polite way of saying it. Every combination I tried for that particlar cross sounded rather rude ...


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Des used to get confused for a goldendoodle puppy when he was a baby, but then we shaved his face/feet/tail.  Now, I haven't heard the word "doodle" anywhere near my dog in ages! I sometimes wonder why, but everyone seems to know he's a poodle and they seem to love him.  

To be quite honest, in my experience I have met plenty of really great, sweet, well behaved small poodle mixes. I'm talking maltipoos, cockapoos, schnoodles, etc. I have never once in my life met a good, well behaved large doodle. Ever. It makes me really upset, since most of those dogs are the result of an intentional cross, and they are such wrecks, physically and temperamentally. I don't hate the dogs (I don't always care for them, but that's just because generally they are really just insane and badly behaved), but I hate the people who buy them and breed them. It's so careless. Especially since they are advertised as "intelligent and trainable" and they end up being way more than the owner can handle, even in terms of basic training. 
Note: just because I say I've never met a "good, well behaved doodle", doesn't mean I just hate all doodles! I like certain doodles as dogs, but they are by no means well behaved and have no manners or impulse control. 

Oh, we have one pup at work and she is a "goldendoodle". Thing is, she's only about 16 inches tall at the most. O: She is TINY!! Sweet, but a nervous, barky, crazy little dog. She's actually really cute though, but man. Her mom said she's a pure goldendoodle (lol) that she got from a breeder. I asked her why the girl was so small, and she said that the dad must have been a mini poodle in a very unsure voice. :doh: UGHH.


----------



## Rosary94 (May 17, 2010)

fjm said:


> Shih poo - ah, so that is the polite way of saying it. Every combination I tried for that particlar cross sounded rather rude ...


:biggrin1: I don't pronounce the second "h" in "shih-tzu". I hope the topic of "shih-tzu" don't come up if you're in a religious establishment. Lordy, the looks you'd probably get. *Note to self: Don't talk about shih-tzus in church.*


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm not against doodles, I'm against BREEDING doodles. If you want to adopt one, I'm all for that, just don't give them that ugly doodle cut.. I don't see how people find that appealing at all.










I'm sorry. I find that hideous. Cut it like a poodle.


----------



## Rosary94 (May 17, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I'm not against doodles, I'm against BREEDING doodles. If you want to adopt one, I'm all for that, just don't give them that ugly doodle cut.. I don't see how people find that appealing at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Surfer accent* "Duuuuuude."


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

At first I was like.. woah.. then I was like.. WOOOOOOOOOOAH!! DOUBLE RAINBOW ALL THE WAY!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh man, Fluffyspoos I agree 100%. I hate "doodle cuts". So many of them just make the dog look like he has this expression of "derp" all the time.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Half of them don't even look groomed u_u they just look ovegrown and neglected.

Sorry.. should I correct and say, half of them AREN'T groomed?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> At first I was like.. woah.. then I was like.. WOOOOOOOOOOAH!! DOUBLE RAINBOW ALL THE WAY!


HAHAHAH. Speaking of that video...some guy on the radio station here was talking about it all day yesterday!!!!


----------



## Sami (Feb 9, 2010)

About a month ago I went to my great grandmas 101st b-day and my great aunt brought down her new puppy and was like this is my new pure australian labradoodle! He was super fluffy he was alread pretty big and was 9 months he had about 5 inches of hair! And she said she doesnt even brush him but he just got groomed! I said why not just a poodle her reason was well he doesnt shed(either does a poodle) but he has a lab personality. Not to bash labs but they're not the smartest of breeds.


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

I'm sure labs are wonderful but.... I took "Marley and Me" as a cautionary tale.


Give me a poodle any day.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

As a groomer.. I will never get a lab. I have groomed way too many of them and they're uh.. not very smart and too strong.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I like labs okay but I would never own one. Honestly, there are two labs on my street who are kinda mean and scary. When we are out walking, they will charge Jager, barking aggressively. (And of course their owners let them off leash all the time.)

I had a golden, though, and I adored him. He was smart in a dopey kind of way, but so incredibly sweet. But he didn't "listen" the way my poodle does. If my mini is doing something I don't want him to and I say "no" or "ahh, ahh, ahh," he looks at me and stops doing it, like "Oh, sorry, I didn't know you don't like that..." My golden, on the other hand, would glance at me, then kept doing whatever was forbidden with enthusiasm and glee.


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

faerie said:


> i don't get asked any more since i did the same thing even though she has a very short jacket. but then my son says she looks like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG my sister is constantly calling my Mimi a "Firey"! Specially after I experimented with color and she is on the thin side!


----------



## TheSpottedPoodle (Jul 5, 2010)

We have a customer that paid $2500 for her GoldenDoodle but can't afford to get him groomed more than every 3 or 4 months. So he gets shaved with a 7F every 3 or 4 months  I actually have one of those wiry slender Irish Wolfhound looking LabraDoodle thingie. It was one of our customers that bought her for her daughter- turns out she was allergic to the non-shedding non-allergy doodle. She gave her to me because her and my St Poo were good buddies in our daycare. She's a good lovable dog but has more of the OCD Lab temperment especially with a stupid tennis ball. She got spayed a week after I got her


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I found this very interesting when I cam across it a while back. I don't know if it has been posted here before, but I didn't see it in this thread. 


Labradoodle Creator Has Massive Regrets Over the Craze He Started - Paw Nation


I know several poodles who are service dogs, either guide dogs, hearing dogs or assistance dogs. They do amazing things for their people.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

I was going to post the above article about the creator regretting his decision too.
When I was looking for programs to get my new service dog from, I was amazed at how many ONLY used labs, goldens and doodles! I get the labs and goldens but really? A mixed breed who never comes out the same? And they push it as hypoallergenic! I'm definitely not a lab or golden person, their personalities don't mesh with mine.
For me, the spoo is the perfect service dog. They bond with their owners, which increases the likelihood he will alert to my pain spikes and tremors. They are large enough to help me if my balance is off. They are smart enough to learn to pick things up, turn lights on, open doors and drawers, get a person if I'm in trouble, etc. I know they don't upset my lately worsened allergies. The brushing and combing will be incorporated in to my physical therapy. Not to mention a poodle fits my personality much better than any other typical SD breed.
Basically, I have no clue why doodle:fish:


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

In my area it's all doodles and poo mixes. Most of them are adorable as puppies (of course) but grow up to look a little off. Of course I know some cute ones, but on the whole I would say most doodle/ poos kind of get the worst of their parent breeds.

The odd thing is everyone loves Darcy. People just go on and on about how cute he is, even those with poodle mixes. At the PWD water trial we were at, some people were meant to meet Ziggy to think about getting a puppy, and went straight past her and started cooing over Darcy and asking what breed he is. It just confuses me, because poodles have such a bad rap and yet here I am with a poodle who people can't get enough of. It sounds like so many on this forum have a similar experience. So where is the poodle bad rap coming from?


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

Cdnjennga said:


> So where is the poodle bad rap coming from?


The same place the pittie's bad rap comes from: the media and people who have never met them. TV only shows the super fluffy show dogs and right now I would say the most known poodles are minis and toys, which all kind of have a prissy, yappy reputation. That is all some people see of them and that is what they tell other people. Are there some poodles like that? Yea, but they are the minority.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Some of the best dogs I've known have been mixes. I grew up with mixes, but they were all rescues. There are sooooo many doodles out there right now that are loading up the shelters. Just go onto petfinder and type in poodle. You'll be lucky to find one amidst 3 pages of doodles. Really, there's no difference between a shelter doodle or a breeder doodle, because doodle breeders (byb) don't do all of the hard work and expensive part of breeding: the health checks, etc. If you love doodles and really want one, rescue one. Save a life, rather than paying exhorbitant prices and giving the "breeders" reason to make more. 
If you want a purebred, go to a reputible breeder or a rescue, not a byb, or a puppy store. You're paying for health checks, for showing, for stud fees, for proper food, and mostly, for a healthy, temperamentally sound dog. 
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Cdnjennga said:


> It just confuses me, because poodles have such a bad rap and yet here I am with a poodle who people can't get enough of. It sounds like so many on this forum have a similar experience. So where is the poodle bad rap coming from?


Dare I say it is from the show clipped poodles people see on television, and the dyed and "extreme groomed" ones they also see in the media? I know many people love these clips, and there are fabulous photos on here of dogs pompom-ed and dyed and perfectly clipped - but I suspect these are the pictures many people think of when they hear "poodle", and decide it is not the breed for them. When they see a poodle in a sporting or kennel clip, getting joyously wet and muddy, it is often a revelation to them.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

My mom met a labradoodle she went on and on about tonight. I tried to explain to her that obviously those people got lucky with the (from what she described) most NON-poodle like poodle x ever. However, she said it's owner had him off leash and he RAN full speed to her and her dog. Uh... some dogs aren't ok with that. Anyway, she loved this dog and started dissing my little guy! (*"Well your dog is mean he growls and bites."* Yes mom... at your giant puppy who stomps on him and attempts to eat him. I know it's not a good excuse, but fear is valid.)

I just don't understand people paying all that money for a dog (especially one that can't be shown/coursed/etc.) TBH, I have never spent more than $65 on a dog initially, and that is from the pound. The others were either free, or in TheGrey's case... $5.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Rosary94 said:


> Degrading the quality of two awesome breeds by breeding unhealthy dogs-I totally get. It's sad to see what people will do make some fast money. Like my dad always tells me: Dogs are a big business here in this country.
> 
> But some of the posts sounded like just the plain idea of crossing-breeding poodles was "atrocious". How that transcends to our human, everyday lives is another story, another topic, for another time. I agree, it's at the fault of the breeder/owner who doesn't look into research before buying these hybrid dogs to look for risks, but some posts, I felt, were just ripping the dog themselves to shreds. Had me feeling me bad for these Labradoodles. =(
> 
> Hate the breeder/owner, not the doggie.


I think my original post was asking why someone would CHOOSE a crossbred over a purebred, not for snooty reasons, but because with a purebred dog, you have SOME idea of the temperament, coat, exercise requirements, trainability, traits, etc.

Purebred dog breeders, for the most part, work very hard to improve their breeds.

There is no predictability with the doodle crosses. And poodles are lovely dogs. The biggest reason I've heard for people choosing doodles is that they are good for allergy sufferers (they aren't).

And what REALLY annoys me is seeing unscrupulous people crossing poodles with ANYTHING and selling the pups for the price of a purebred. To me, that's heinous.

In my area, there are all sorts of doodles going for GBP 500 and up, for a crossbred dog with an unpredictable coat, temperament, size, etc. in spite of the promises that are made by the "breeders".

I have seen cockers, schnauzers, Jack Russells, Shih Tsus, Cavaliers, Yorkies, Springers, Bichons, Maltese, Poms, and of all things STAFFIES crossed with poodles and sold for big prices, as well as all sorts of retrievers. 

The point of breeds is nothing more than to get an expected result, to produce a dog for a purpose, even if that purpose is nothing more than to be a friendly lap dog (which Cavs were specifically bred for).

I've met some and they are nice dogs. My S.O. was originally campaigning hard for us to get a schnoodle, because a friend has a lovely one. One of my dog's best mates is a big goofy goldendoodle.

I just happen to think Goldens are lovely dogs in their way and that poodles are lovely dogs in a different way, and that there is no value in purposely muddying centuries of selection by crossing them to create bogus designer "breeds".


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i believe the reason many *get* the idea of a labradoodle is because poodles are seen as frou frou dogs only for the high strung housewives of new york.

or they think of the 3 pound toys that some paris hilton type chick carries in her pocket book.

they think of the dogs from shows with beehives that makes your mama from the 60s sad she never had one.

they aren't aware of what a poodle is. they stereotype.

poodles are not "politically correct" w/ the average consumer. whereas, labs have great reps as family dogs, athletic, hunters etc who are also shedding machines.

it is a matter of educate educate educate.

one about puppy mills and byb who are the ones making labradoodles.

the other is as poodle owners we need to let people know how poodles do fit the criteria that they are looking for when they are wanting to buy a labradoodle or whatever. 

personally, i hate the fact that show poodles are so extremely modified in their appearance that they are not seen as active, athletic etc. instead, they are seen as not anything but a mound of hair and hair spray. 

sheesh, the eye rolls i got when people heard i got a spoo. ugh. even my husband looked at me like i was weird. now he knows better.

oh and i also think that when the obamas got their dog, the porteugues water dog and was thinking about the labradoodle, they were thinking, like many others, that the *look* of those two makes them more of an active family pet because poodles are seen as having high hair and continental clip and not much more.

and my understand of the pwd is that they aren't as great family pets as poodles. i have a friend who had one. she loved him, but she luurved spoos because of all the reasons we do, family, friendly, companion, smart, trainable, etc and on.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

faerie said:


> i believe the reason many *get* the idea of a labradoodle is because poodles are seen as frou frou dogs only for the high strung housewives of new york.
> 
> or they think of the 3 pound toys that some paris hilton type chick carries in her pocket book.
> 
> ...


Yes, my husband was also one of those people who thought, "Why would you want THAT kind of dog?" I may have not known any better, either, had I not grown up with one. Also, my grandmother and aunt had minis. I told my husband, because they are so SMART. And my mini was really good with me, we got her when I was 5. The fact that they are allergy friendly is also very important to us, since my daughter has some dog allergies. Finally, I convinced him that a poodle would be a good choice for us. Most people imagine a yappy, frou frou dog! I'm personally looking forward to trying some frou frou haircuts when we get one, since I am a hairdresser!

My uncle has a Doodle, and it had all of the crazy lab traits. (No offense to lab lovers, please!) It was this giant, bouncing off the walls ball of black fur. I've heard it said that labs take a little longer to grow out of the "puppy" stage. Definitely the case for my uncle's dog. My Dad has a "cockapoo." I think he bought it on the side of the road, somewhere. (Yup.) It has turned out to be a nice dog, has bad skin allergies, though. But we tease him all the time. He was picturing a little dog when he got the puppy. (Under 20 lbs.) This dog is over 40 lbs!!!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

heh, the same thing happened many years ago with my elderly aunt and uncle. they had always had dachshunds. when their last one passed away, they got them a cockapoo. they didn't realize it was standard poodle.

the dog was big and fluffy and it was so funny!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

My older sister has pretty bad asthma and allergies. Her asthma was SEVERE as a child and for this reason she has never lived with a pet of any kid. Now, her kids are begging her for a puppy and her husband wants one too. I suggested the poodle because her kids LOVE Millie! Also, I have minor asthma and very bad allergies, and I am able to live happily with two spoos.

But her husband REFUSES to have a poodle. I mean, he used to be a marine, obviously he is too cool for a poodle..:doh:

So, they are considering a *labradoodle* or a *weimerdoodle* (??). I have tried SO, SO hard to educate them. I have explained that doodles shed, lectured about byb, puppy mills, genetic testing, etc. They don't listen.

I have been in the position of having to give a pet away. I had to give away a horse and a boston terrier because of allergies and I would HATE for that to happen to my sister OR to the poor dog they purchase.

I just hope that if they do get a doodle, they at least rescue. hwell:


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Since some of you have asked why a person would get a Goldendoodle -- here is one reason!!

My son wanted a dog for ages but had to wait until the fence people showed up to build his fence. Then he said he wanted to get an Airedale. Because I have always had dogs and belong to the Kennel Club I said I would look for an Airedale puppy for him. I looked around and decent Airedales are hard to find - they are not a very popular breed at the moment. Also, they cost maybe $1,200 and he said he didn't want to pay that much. I found some Portie puppies in Moose Jaw, but they were $1,900.

So, they I thought - hey what about one of those Goldendoodles, I wonder how much they are? Of course, once I started researching on the Internet, my granddaughter got into the act and started sending me links to brown doodle puppies that cost $2,500. I knew darn well my son wouldn't pay that much. Then I saw an ad in the local paper for Goldendoodle puppies for $700. The breeder lived on a farm near here - sent puppies. My son told her he would take the smallest black puppy and sent a deposit. 

The smallest black puppy is now around 23 inches at the shoulder and weighs about 55 lbs. Mind you - I think he got lucky. Cooper looks exactly like a Poodle, but his coat is wavy, and minimally shedding. He is still rather hyper around new people, but apart from that he is a lovely obedient dog. We dogsit him when my son is at work and we love having him here. My shih-tzus are not totally crazy about him, but they get along fine. I will have to see how he gets along with my Mini puppy when I get her. I will have to watch him at first because he is big and boistrous! 

So I guess in my son's case the reason why he got a Doodle was the fact that he was half the price of a registered purebred. I guess he could have gone to the Humane Society but he didn't want a cross between a shepherd and a rottie - or a staffie and a rottie -- and that is all you can find in our local humane society.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

My beloved Jasper was a discarded member of a doodle breeding program. Because he is a blue and white parti and not "golden", he would throw too many unwanted black doodles.

Even though we have only had him since May, I can't imagine life without him. I was only "looking" at spoos and Jazz came into our lives  He is so gentle and very very sweet. Jasper had a lot pf physical issues that we had to deal with right away but now he is right as rain. The urine/kennel stains are almost gone now, whip worms treated, umbilical hernia fixed, neutered & microchipped ASAP, vaccines updated, double ear infection addressed and he is a happy member of our pack <3 He was such a sad guy and now he romps and plays with a new lease on life. I'm sure living with all of that for 14 months was no fun. He and Lilah couldn't be more different and compliment each other better. I love them!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Purley said:


> Since some of you have asked why a person would get a Goldendoodle -- here is one reason!!
> 
> My son wanted a dog for ages but had to wait until the fence people showed up to build his fence. Then he said he wanted to get an Airedale. Because I have always had dogs and belong to the Kennel Club I said I would look for an Airedale puppy for him. I looked around and decent Airedales are hard to find - they are not a very popular breed at the moment. Also, they cost maybe $1,200 and he said he didn't want to pay that much. I found some Portie puppies in Moose Jaw, but they were $1,900.
> 
> ...


Our Humane Society is full of pit bulls.....hwell:


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

I have groomed a few doodles. I have also asked owners why they didn't just get a purebred lab or poo. 
Most of them seem to want a more "natural" look, and think that because they are a mix they must be healthier. Most of them are supposedly educated comfortably off people who live in an upscale area. 

One client got a mini golden doodle (paid 1200 or 1400 a few years back) only to find at 4 months old he has bilateral hip dysplasia. He was to be her running partner. He had one hip replaced, because that is all they could afford to do. When she contacted the "breeder"" She told her she would "say a prayer for him"
When she brought him for grooming, her description of what she wanted was.......make him look like......A COOL DUDE! Right. 

Any decent proper conformation lab breeder would not allow the mix, so I think you get lots of these leggy field labs who are very high strung being used. Mix that with a questionable poodle, and it's potentially a mess.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Lilah+Jasper said:


> My beloved Jasper was a discarded member of a doodle breeding program. Because he is a blue and white parti and not "golden", he would throw too many unwanted black doodles.
> 
> Even though we have only had him since May, I can't imagine life without him. I was only "looking" at spoos and Jazz came into our lives  He is so gentle and very very sweet. Jasper had a lot pf physical issues that we had to deal with right away but now he is right as rain. The urine/kennel stains are almost gone now, whip worms treated, umbilical hernia fixed, neutered & microchipped ASAP, vaccines updated, double ear infection addressed and he is a happy member of our pack <3 He was such a sad guy and now he romps and plays with a new lease on life. I'm sure living with all of that for 14 months was no fun. He and Lilah couldn't be more different and compliment each other better. I love them!


I wish this forum had a "Like" button.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Bernie cme out of doodle breeding program. The fact that 1- nyone would BREED him outrages me let lone how he ws cared for. 

Getting a doodle supports BAD breeding period. Maybe they can find one in a rescue? 

What about a portie? they are bit 'tougher' looking then poodles... 

Same thing here though best friend- husband is horridly allergic to dogs she ha to rehome hers (To his brother) they wnt dog when they get a house- he's thinking rottie (Ummm allergies? ) Or a doodle. Rottie obviously would live outside 24/7 (that's fun for the dog and your kids- im' not against outdoor dogs- but really WHY?)


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

As someone just said:

"I have groomed a few doodles. I have also asked owners why they didn't just get a purebred lab or poo. Most of them seem to want a more "natural" look."

For me that is the main reason I was actually looking for a Goldendoodle. I was reluctant because I always have registered purebred dogs. I looked at Wheatens - but the ones I saw were very hyper; I looked at Porties, I thought about English Cockers, Welsh Terriers, Havenese -- if I could have found a shaggy natural looking registered purebred dog around 16/17 inches, then I would have bought one. 

I assume on this board everyone is entitled to their own opinion, and I can believe that my views are not shared by everyone on here.

I did suggest a standard poodle to my son, but he said he doesn't like the pointy faces, and that was my own objection. Even though I am buying a Miniature Poodle, I have to admit that I am not buying it for the looks. Specially in show coats, to me they look like a load of hair with this little tiny pointy face peeking out. I am probably being naive, but I am hoping that with the help of a groomer friend, I can keep my Mini looking what I call "natural" and with some hair on the face. I will not be keeping those "monkey" looking feet.

If I can have a purebred dog that looks a bit like a Doodle - then I will be happy. I am willing to bet that this is a reason for lots of Doodle purchasers. I don't think its that they think they are healthier; they certainly aren't cheaper - I think its because they like the shaggy natural look.


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

Weimerdoodle :wacko: Weimaraners are beautiful dogs, but I would hesitate to ever recommend them to a first time dog owner - they are very very smart, but also very very stubborn. I would love to have one one day, but only after having experience with other dogs and obedience training. I can't imagine what a weimerdoodle would be like.



ChocolateMillie said:


> My older sister has pretty bad asthma and allergies. Her asthma was SEVERE as a child and for this reason she has never lived with a pet of any kid. Now, her kids are begging her for a puppy and her husband wants one too. I suggested the poodle because her kids LOVE Millie! Also, I have minor asthma and very bad allergies, and I am able to live happily with two spoos.
> 
> But her husband REFUSES to have a poodle. I mean, he used to be a marine, obviously he is too cool for a poodle..:doh:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Purley said:


> I am hoping that with the help of a groomer friend, I can keep my Mini looking what I call "natural" and with some hair on the face. I will not be keeping those "monkey" looking feet.
> 
> If I can have a purebred dog that looks a bit like a Doodle - then I will be happy.


Oh, I definately think that this is do-able. Maybe a Teddy Bear clip where the hair is left fluffy all over. The face is NOT shaved but the facial hair is scissored away from the eyes and the rest is rounded. The feet may or man not be shaved in this cut as is the same with the base of the tail. Length of hair depends upon preference. 

I hope that you find what you are looking for


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

ChocolateMillie - do remind your sister that many puppies are OK for allergy sufferers - it is when the adult coat comes through that the problems tend to start. Why not find them a poodle, clip it close all over, and call it a German Curly Coated Retriever - a rare and newly imported breed, renowned on the continent for its intelligence, good temper, and ability to out run and out smart even an ex-marine!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

or get them interested if you can into other dog breeds who are non allergenic


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Purley said:


> If I can have a purebred dog that looks a bit like a Doodle


Get a poodle, don't shave the fft?  

That's the main argument I hear for doodle owners. They don't like the "poodle face". LOL it's not like poodle hair GROWS like that! It is just as easy to let a poodle look like a doodle as it is for a doodle to look like a doodle. O:


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Birdie said:


> Get a poodle, don't shave the fft?
> 
> That's the main argument I hear for doodle owners. They don't like the "poodle face". LOL it's not like poodle hair GROWS like that! It is just as easy to let a poodle look like a doodle as it is for a doodle to look like a doodle. O:


This is so true. Here is a pic of Jasper before & after his first grooming:


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

That is what I intend to do. But someone on here told me that a Poodle only looks shaggy in its puppy coat. When it gets its adult coat it can't have the shaggy look.

Honestly, this might sound stupid, but before I came on this board I thought that they had somehow bred poodles to have no hair on their faces.


----------



## newspoomom (Jun 16, 2010)

fjm said:


> ChocolateMillie - do remind your sister that many puppies are OK for allergy sufferers - it is when the adult coat comes through that the problems tend to start. Why not find them a poodle, clip it close all over, and call it a German Curly Coated Retriever - a rare and newly imported breed, renowned on the continent for its intelligence, good temper, and *ability to out run and out smart even an ex-marine!*


Brilliant!!!! :first:


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Birdie said:


> Get a poodle, don't shave the fft?
> 
> That's the main argument I hear for doodle owners. They don't like the "poodle face". LOL it's not like poodle hair GROWS like that! It is just as easy to let a poodle look like a doodle as it is for a doodle to look like a doodle. O:


It's funny you say that. I've had quite a few people ask if Darcy is shaved or if his hair is like that naturally. Maybe that's part of the poodle image issue, some people actually don't realize they can be styled as you wish!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

> Any decent proper conformation lab breeder would not allow the mix, so I think you get lots of these leggy field labs who are very high strung being used. Mix that with a questionable poodle, and it's potentially a mess.


That is absolutely true !!!! NO reputable golden breeder or labrador breeder would mix his stock with anything else as much as any reputable poodle breeder would NEVER produce mutts of any kind on purpose. Many people just somehow can not understand that :rolffleyes:



> Honestly, this might sound stupid, but before I came on this board I thought that they had somehow bred poodles to have no hair on their faces.


It is not stupid at all. Some breeds, like Irish Water Spaniel have "clean face" naturally : )) My second favorite breed, BTW ; ))) !

I met a couple with brown labradoodle the other day. They "educated" me that there is no need for testing since "one never knows" what can arise anyway - I guess they were "echoing" what their "breeder" told them LMAO and they payed 2,800 $ for that dog LOL and were VERY proud that they could afford such a "rare breed" :doh:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> It is not stupid at all. Some breeds, like Irish Water Spaniel have "clean face" naturally : )) My second favorite breed, BTW ; ))) !


Aw man, I love this breed too. I would love one, though I wonder if I'd keep it fluffy like a poodle instead of curly like the breed standard..


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Labradoodles. Sigh. There was one in this morning. The dog is 5 years old, very shaggy, sheds, is 90lbs and still acts like a Maniac!!! By now most dogs would settle down, even at the vets! I have met way too many high strung labradoodles. As much as i dislike labs, most i see are settled down by that age! 

I have actually met nicer goldendoodles! There are a couple that come in that i Really like! Very nice, calm temperament, friendly, etc. One is very tall and extreamly leggy, but more poodle like and poodle coat. The other is big, blocky and shaggy. I would never buy those dogs, but i would take them.  It must be my area. And then there are the 3 aust. minidoodles that are imported for buko bucks. :rolffleyes:


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

I think some people choose doodle mixes over the purebreds because they just want a companion, and without going into much research, they just buy what is readily out there...and doodles are everywhere.

I also think that some people don't want to be the typical lab and golden owners, they want to be a little different but not THAT different by getting a frou frou dog. It doesn't help that some of those doodle breeders advertise how unhealthy purebreds are...puppy mill purebreds yes, well bred purebreds...probably more healthy than some of those mixes.

I was stopped by a cop once, he asked me what my mini poo was...didn't believe me cuz of the long tail. 

Then another guy, with his cockapoo and schnauzer-poo argued with me about what my dog's breed was, he was adamant that Buffy was a cockapoo...when he finally believed me, he said that my Buffy is going to die so young from all the health complications that inbreeding brings and that his two would outlive her. I asked him and where he got his FABULOUS pair and he said PJ's pet centre (CDNs know this store). I smiled and gave him this "oh we'll see" look. Poor dogs, poor dogs' parents...probably all locked up in a crate all day somewhere mating and labouring away. 

Bad breeders and bad owners.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

1Jurisdiva said:


> Weimerdoodle :wacko: Weimaraners are beautiful dogs, but I would hesitate to ever recommend them to a first time dog owner - they are very very smart, but also very very stubborn. I would love to have one one day, but only after having experience with other dogs and obedience training. I can't imagine what a weimerdoodle would be like.





fjm said:


> ChocolateMillie - do remind your sister that many puppies are OK for allergy sufferers - it is when the adult coat comes through that the problems tend to start. Why not find them a poodle, clip it close all over, and call it a German Curly Coated Retriever - a rare and newly imported breed, renowned on the continent for its intelligence, good temper, and ability to out run and out smart even an ex-marine!


HAHA! wonderful plan!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Purley said:


> I did suggest a standard poodle to my son, but he said he doesn't like the pointy faces, and that was my own objection. Even though I am buying a Miniature Poodle, I have to admit that I am not buying it for the looks. Specially in show coats, to me they look like a load of hair with this little tiny pointy face peeking out. I am probably being naive, but I am hoping that with the help of a groomer friend, I can keep my Mini looking what I call "natural" and with some hair on the face. I will not be keeping those "monkey" looking feet.


We don't shave our mini's face; he gets an all-over trim and looks like a perfect scruff by week two after a groom .

And once the dog has rolled in some mud and leaves, it looks about as natural as it gets. 

I'm not bothered by hair, colour, etc., but my S.O. didn't want anything close to a show clip. Which is fine with me, although my groomer gets a bit wistful at times.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Different strokes - we LOVE Beau's "pointy" shaved face and shaved "monkey feet." But that's one thing great about poodles; they can be clipped in many, many ways. Want a doodle look? Clip him like this guy:







. Viola! No pointy face, no monkey feet. Tell people he's a poodledoodle; no one will argue with you.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

That is a gorgeous puppy.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

LEUllman said:


> Different strokes - we LOVE Beau's "pointy" shaved face and shaved "monkey feet." But that's one thing great about poodles; they can be clipped in many, many ways. Want a doodle look? Clip him like this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA! I included that EXACT picture last week when I sent an email to my sister trying to persuade her to get a poodle instead of a labradoodle!!!!


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Yes, he looks lovely. Just like I want mine to look. SO, is that just after he was groomed? Presumably if it is, then if I have my clipped like that - will I need to cut the face hair before the next grooming? I guess I can get scissors and do it carefully. 

I thought there were two choices in poodles, brushed while their coat dries - and then you can that fluffy kind of look - or leave it to dry on its own -- and you get the curly look!

If you want a poodle's coat to look like the poodle in the photo - how do you do it?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Looks like puppy fur to me


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Looks like puppy fluff to me, too!


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

About the muzzles I got the oposite reaction from people. :twitch:

When they see my pup they don't have a clue that he is a poodle, only a very few people do.

He is red and has a clipped face, one day a woman asked me me his breed and I replied that he is a poodle, she said that if he isen't an english cocker, a man that was with her said "no, he is a poodle", and " what happens is that he has a clipped face like is done only with big poodles, and with toys the hairstyle is to leave a mustache" :wacko: I told them he is in a show clip.

Another woman told me how cute "she" is, I said thanks and that is a male, she said that she was confused since he has a clipped face like he was a female, and males are always left with a mustache hwell:

Personally I don't like the mustaches on poodles.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

That IS a gorgeous puppy. Soo cute  Definitely puppy hair there but you can pretty much get a similar look with an adult poodle. Just towel dry it, maybe do a bit of blow drying to get the water out, let him air dry and brush it after he's dry. They will still be curly but not as curly as a straight air-dried dog. They still have some fluff to them. At least I'm pretty sure that's how you can do it? I know of poodle owners who bathe their dog a lot and just brush them out after letting them air dry, and as long as they are frequently brushed they stay pretty fluffy and mildly curly.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am not keen on moustaches, either - partly because when they were fashionable years ago they so often got gunked up with food, etc. My mother used to clip poodles back in the dim and distant days - I remember her saying she could'nt see the point of covering up a good head with a 'tache - or of making a short muzzle look even shorter with one!


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

faerie said:


> i have never understood the mixing breeds purposely.
> 
> :snip:
> 
> ...


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

> I am not keen on moustaches, either - partly because when they were fashionable years ago they so often got gunked up with food, etc. My mother used to clip poodles back in the dim and distant days - I remember her saying she could'nt see the point of covering up a good head with a 'tache - or of making a short muzzle look even shorter with one!


I personally dont like moustaches either! I want a kissable smooth muzzle! Also, i dislike the smell they can get as they trap water and food. Not for me. I like giant schnauzers and bouvier, but i cant handle the stach. If i get one i will have to keep the face really short. I am not a fan of moustaches on guys either!!


----------

